# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] RIA Include Related Tables

## MattP

I'm having an issue getting related tables to show up where I have multiple one-to-many relationships and getting them to show up using a LinqToEntitiesDomainService.  (See attached image)

Here's my code for retrieving my entities:



```
    Public Function GetLoansByLoanID(ByVal LoanID As Integer) As IQueryable(Of LoanMaster)
        Return Me.Context.LoanMaster _
            .Include("Borrower") _
            .Include("Borrower.Signer") _
            .Where(Function(x) x.LoanID = LoanID)
    End Function
```

Here's the relevant part of my metadata file:



```
    Friend NotInheritable Class LoanMasterMetadata
        <Include()> _
        Public Borrower As EntityCollection(Of Borrower)

        Public EntityState As EntityState
    End Class

    Friend NotInheritable Class BorrowerMetadata
        Public EntityState As EntityState

        Public LoanMaster As LoanMaster

        <Include()> _
        Public Signer As EntityCollection(Of Signer)
    End Class
	
    Friend NotInheritable Class SignerMetadata
        Public EntityState As EntityState

        Public Borrower As Borrower
    End Class
```

Here's the wireup for displaying my loan master entity (which works)



```
<dataform:DataForm x:Name="LoanDetails" Header="Loan Information" 
                        AutoGenerateFields="False" AutoEdit="False" AutoCommit="False"
                        ItemsSource="{Binding ElementName=MyData, Path=Data}" HeaderVisibility="Collapsed" MinWidth="640" >
```

Here's the wireup for displaying my Borrowers entity (which works)



```
<datagrid:DataGrid x:Name="BorrowerGrid" MinHeight="100" IsReadOnly="True"
                        ItemsSource="{Binding ElementName=MyData, Path=Data.Borrower}" />
```

Here's the wirup for displaying my Signers entity (which doesn't work)



```
<datagrid:DataGrid x:Name="SignerGrid" MinHeight="100" IsReadOnly="True"
                        ItemsSource="{Binding ElementName=MyData, Path=Data.Borrower.Signer}" />
```

At this point it appears the issue is with with my Binding because when I step through MyData.DataView.CurrentItem.Borrower.Item(0).Signer.Item(0) in the debugger I'm getting the expected data.  I can't figure out which Path to provide to get this to display though.

If anyone could help me out it would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## MattP

I had to handle the SelectionChanged event of my BorrowerGrid and load the Entities into the DomainContext.



```
    Private Sub BorrowerGrid_SelectionChanged(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.Windows.Controls.SelectionChangedEventArgs)

        Me.SignerGrid.ItemsSource = Nothing
        ctx.Signers.Clear()

        Dim selectedBorrower = CType(BorrowerGrid.SelectedItem, Borrower)
        If selectedBorrower IsNot Nothing Then
            Dim borrowerID = selectedBorrower.BorrowerID
            Me.SignerGrid.ItemsSource = ctx.Signers
            ctx.Load(ctx.GetSignersByBorrowerIDQuery(borrowerID))
        End If

    End Sub
```

----------

